# 나 -> 내가/ 네가; 너 -> 니가, How?



## Jgon

How did adding 가 to 나 make it 내가 and 너 make it 니가?


----------



## Kross

Initially 나 was accompanied by a subject article '이' in the past. So it was used in a form of 내. But when a new noun particle 가 was invented later, people started using 내가 as a pronoun. 네가 works in the same way. By the way 네가 is only correct here. 니가 is wrong. You can see/hear some Koreans use it, though. 

source: 국립국어원


----------



## Jgon

But don't 내가 and 네가 sound the same? Do Koreans pronounce it as 니가 so they can tell one from the other?


----------



## Kross

Both 내가 and 네가 don't sound the same if you want to get technical. But it is true that they sound similar, even more for Korean-learners. Not all Koreans pronounce 네가 as 니가 in real life, which is not correct grammar-wise. Yes, some do so to get their ideas across clearly to the hearer.


----------



## Jgon

Thanks a lot~


----------

